# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  List of Local Architects

## Pete

Fun to browse through these sites, with lots of local projects, renderings, etc.


 *Firm*
 *Website*
 *Notable Projects*

	ADG
 http://adgokc.com/
	Bricktown Ballpark, Nonna's, American Indian Museum & Cultural Center

	AHMM
 http://ahmm.co.uk/
	Level, The Plow, 6th Street Marketplace

	Beck Design
 http://www.beckdesign.com
	Norick Library, Oklahoma History Center

	Bockus Payne
 http://bockus-payne.com/
	BancFirst Tower

	Boyton Williams & Assoc.
 http://www.bwaarchitects.com/
	Palo Duro II

	Fitzsimmons Architects
 www.fitzsimmons-arch.com
	23rd Street Courts, Guardian Lofts,  18th Street Studios

	Butzer Architects
 http://butzerarchitects.com/
	7 at Crown Heights, Century Center Renovation,

	Common Works Architects
 www.commonworks.archi
	Kerr Park Pavilion

	Design Architects Plus
 www.dap-okc.com
	Yukon High School

	Elliott & Associates
 www.e-a-a.com
	Bicentennial Park, Classen Curve, Chesapeake Camps, CHK Boathouse, Devon Boathouse, POPS

	Frankfurt Short Bruza
 www.fsb-ae.com
	Chesapeake Arena,

	Gardner Architects
 www.gardner-arch.com
	Page Woodson, The Collective, 701 Hudson

	GH2 Architects
 www.gh2.com


	Glover Smith Bode
 http://www.gsb-inc.com/
	Cox Center Remodel, Downtown YMCA

	Guernsey
 www.guernsey.us


	HSE
 www.hsearchitects.com
	Block 42, Lofts at Maywood Park

	JHBR
 www.jhbr.com


	Kaighn Associates
 www.kaighn.com


	LWPB
 www.lwpb.com
	Bricktown Fire Station, Northwest Library,

	MA+ Architecture
 www.meyerarch.com


	Mass Architects
 http://www.massarch.com/
	Northeast regional health center

	McKinney Partneship
 http://www.tmparch.com/
	One Partners Place, Two Partners Place

	Miles Associates
 http://milesassociates.com/
	OU Children's Atrium, OU Devon Energy Hall

	Miller Architects
 www.millerarch.com


	Preservation and Design Studio
 www.panddstudio.com


	Rees Associates
 www.rees.com
	Gaylord Hall,  KD's Restaurant, Oklahoma Heart Hospital

	Spur Design
 www.spur-design.com
	Oklahoma Operating Company 819 SW 3rd

	Studio
 www.studioarc.com
	OK River Master Plan, Farmers Market District Master Plan

	TAP
 www.taparchitecture.com
	Twelve Twelve, Central Avenue Villas, Brownstones at Maywood Park, Main Street Parking Garage, Downtown Elementary School

	Task Design
 www.task-design.com
	Red Pin,

----------


## Praedura

Impressive list. Longer than I would have expected.

(by the way, check the spelling for the parking garage under the TAP entry)

Another suggested entry: Miles Associates

----------


## Pete

Thanks.  Made those changes/additions.

----------


## TechArch

SAIC (previously Benham).  Also, FSB did not do the work on the Chesapeake Arena, that was Benham.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Mass Architects Inc.

----------


## mkjeeves

A few that come to mind I've dealt with over the years and not on your list:

Oklahoma Architects Glover Smith Bode are Architects in Oklahoma City | gsb

http://www.spraguechurcharchitect.com/

http://www.bwaarchitects.com/

Blackledge & Associates Architects (No website apparently)

You might browse the Central Oklahoma AIA membership directory. It's 76 pages and takes a bit to download. http://www.aiacoc.org/2012-2013-AIAC...-Directory.pdf

----------


## bluedogok

I would think Larry Blackledge might be close to retirement. The short time that I did contract work there (between Benham stints) they were not exactly into current tech, they had some old HP CAD systems that they were still trying to wring some life out of. The main person there (other than Larry) left and went out on his own a few years after my time there.

I worked on JDM Place while I was at Benham, it was designed by Quentin Remy but I finished the project after he and Steve Blair left Benham to form Blair-Remy Architects after the start of construction, their offices are now in JDM Place.

Many of the firms on the list came through Benham at some point in their career. Duane Mass (Mass Architects) was one of those that I really thought highly of that I worked with, I remember when he left Benham to start Mass Architects.

----------


## Urbanized

Barrett Williamson Architects, Norman

----------


## mkjeeves

> I would think Larry Blackledge might be close to retirement. The short time that I did contract work there (between Benham stints) they were not exactly into current tech, they had some old HP CAD systems that they were still trying to wring some life out of. The main person there (other than Larry) left and went out on his own a few years after my time there.


The last contact I had with him was a few years ago. I don't know what all his firm was involved with but they were cranking out nursing home, retirement and assisted living center plans around the state and where ever at the time. He designed Tuscany Village Nursing Home in The Village and Meadow Lake Retirement Center on the southside. He might have done the Meadowlake Estates Nursing Home next to the retirement center too but it was built some years before the more recent retirement center. 

He was walking with a cane and talking about retiring. I got the impression he might be one of those who dies at their desk though.

----------


## Pete

Thanks for all your input mkjeeves!

----------


## mkjeeves

noproblemwhatsoever

It's working my memory muscles. Most of the time I can't remember my own name.

----------


## bluedogok

> The last contact I had with him was a few years ago. I don't know what all his firm was involved with but they they were cranking out nursing home, retirement and assisted living center plans around the state and where ever at the time. He designed Tuscany Village in The Village and Meadow Lake Retirement Center on the southside. He might have done the Meadowlake Nursing Home next to the retirement center too but it was built some years before the more recent retirement center. 
> 
> He was walking with a cane and talking about retiring. I got the impression he might be one of those who dies at their desk though.


It wouldn't surprise me if that were to happen, it also doesn't shock me that he doesn't have a website. I think most of his work relied on relationships that he had developed over years instead of the type of marketing that is used now. Even in this day and age most firms are sustained or started by relationships and not website marketing but trying to get new work outside of those requires some newer techniques. By that point he probably had as much work as he wanted.

I worked on Love's stores, that was around 94-95 but only for a few months before I got another offer from Benham.

----------


## LakeEffect

Locally, Guernsey is designing ConRAC and they did the Thunder Indoor Practice Facility as well as the Outdoor Practice Facility. They also designed the new HQ for Oklahoma Electric Cooperative in Norman. The interior designer responsible for much of the CHK Arena re-do (especially the Thunder locker room) is now with Guernsey as well.

----------


## s00nr1

Here's one more:

Architects in Partnership out of Norman

Home | AIPAIP

----------


## kjones

Anybody on this forum use in of these architects to build a home.  About to start the process and have talked to many of the people on this list.  Wishing to get any feedback on them. Thanks. If prefer to discuss over private message would be great.

----------


## lasomeday

Moda Architecture

Moda | Laughter ? Trust ? Excellence

Their office is in Bricktown.

----------


## urbanCOWBOY

RBA Architects

----------


## Cam

Randy Floyd has retired and her site is no longer active, just FYI

----------


## Pete

> Randy Floyd has retired and her site is no longer active, just FYI


Thanks.

I did a quick update; added a few firms.

----------

